# IQAS ECA fee paid but no application number generated



## Smac003! (Aug 15, 2017)

I need some help here... i started the online application for ECA through IQAS, just wheni made the online payment through c redit card, the webpage gave a runtime error and didnt complete the rest of the application process. Now the fee has been charged to my account and i have received a payment confirmation on my email too but i have no IQAS application reference number or final form that has to be printed and sent with rest of the educational records. 

I have emailed IQAS too, would this be sorted ?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

They have to assess before they give you a reference number. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Smac003! (Aug 15, 2017)

The online application process didnt complete.. just as i paid the fee the wepage gave an error.. one has to submit the online form which is to be printed, signed and the hardcopy is to be posted with educational records.

Now i dont have the online form as the process stopped in between. The fee has been charged yet no application form with me...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You are just going to have to wait for IQAS to respond/sort this problem for you... this is an internal error on their part and as none of us here (an _anonymous 3rd party website_) works for them, none of us can tell you when or how this problem will be resolved.

You could probably ring them directly to ask them, but you should wait about 7 hours before you call, as it's 02h30 Tuesday morning in Edmonton (the city where they are located... it's 09h30 in London/13h30 in Pakistan) and their offices are shut until 09h30 local time.


----------

